# ceton tuner



## jchambers2586 (Aug 2, 2009)

Can I use a Ceton tuner on dish network? Cox is getting expensive thinking of making the switch. I like my HTPC setup. What is the most way to switch. I want HD programming on my HTPC I like the windows media center which is a free DVR.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You'll only be able to use it to record via a/v outputs from a dish receiver, it can't actually tune dish stations on its own. AFAIK, there are no legal tuners that can be used in place of sat receiver/tuners.


----------



## jchambers2586 (Aug 2, 2009)

Why is arent there any tuners that can be used in place of sat receiver/tuners? I guess that's one thing cable has over satellite. Are the any PC satellite tuners coming in the foreseeable future coming to the market. Based on what your saying I guess I am better of paying the extra $30 a month at least I can use my HTPC to recoed TV.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

jchambers2586 said:


> Are the any PC satellite tuners coming in the foreseeable future coming to the market.


nope.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Didn't Dish get rid of you before? http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174904


----------



## jchambers2586 (Aug 2, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Didn't Dish get rid of you before? http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174904


They keep calling me and offering me service and being apologetic . I can get direct TV or Dish. But based on the no tuner card card for satellite I will stick with cox.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

To get any digitally encrypted channels with cable you will need a pc tuner card capable of using your cable companies smart cards. Tuner cards with no smart cards will only receive the channels that cable leaves in the clear, which in most areas of the country isnt very many anymore. Works fine for basic or lifeline cable package channels on most systems, but usually without smart card support, you cant get anything like FX or USA, or ESPN, etc....mostly for regular network programming only.


----------



## jchambers2586 (Aug 2, 2009)

hopefully some time they will release pc TV tuner cards that will work with satellite smart cards.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, this guy again. Yeah. OK.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jchambers2586 said:


> Why is arent there any tuners that can be used in place of sat receiver/tuners?


Because there are too many bad people in the world who want to use such access to the signals to 1) steal programming that they don't subscribe to or 2) make high quality digital copies of programming for sharing with others.

I'm surprised that cable has been required to be so open to cable card devices. Occasionally the concept of applying that openness to satellite comes up, but so far the satellite providers and their content providers have been successful in protecting their signal.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Why is recording on an HTPC preferable to using a DVR? Last time I went the HTPC route it was complicated, expensive, inconvenient and poor quality. The only benefit I see is easier archiving, but I see no reason to do that with old content so easy to get via disc or streaming. No thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Why is recording on an HTPC preferable to using a DVR?


You can watch it anywhere in the house, on just about any device, use raid systems if desired, integrate everything on one menu, and have basically unlimited expansion. No 2TB limits (I am up to 8TB now). No extra monthly fee for the extra rooms. While not for everyone, they are just convenient.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

mdavej said:


> Why is recording on an HTPC preferable to using a DVR? Last time I went the HTPC route it was complicated, expensive, inconvenient and poor quality. The only benefit I see is easier archiving, but I see no reason to do that with old content so easy to get via disc or streaming. No thanks.


Cable cards also work in Tivo's. Which aren't any of the things you mentioned. And Tivo's are far better than any cable providers dvr's and some feel they're better than D* and E* dvr's. So their worth the extra cost to those people. I've used a HTPC for many years now for ota recordings. They're not for everybody, but once you get it set-up, they're great.

Many people like the idea of actually being able to keep recordings, even after switching services. Something a pay-tv provider dvr's won't allow.

As a side note, don't sat tv providers in Europe allow (or forced by the government) a cable-type card?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Windows Media Center seems to be the best DVR that almost nobody knows about.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

djlong said:


> Windows Media Center seems to be the best DVR that almost nobody knows about.


Only for cable and/or OTA...and only if you have a tuner card that can use smart cards...if you dont meet that criteria they are useless as a dvr. Great as a media center though for all your owned content.


----------



## jchambers2586 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is what I am using it's pretty cool 4 tuners no DVR fees.. I am using the USB version.
http://cetoncorp.com/products/


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jchambers2586 - I use SageTV, which was bought out by Google and is no longer available. I was considering switching over to A HDHomerun Prime or Ceton (I have Comcast Digital cable). Is there a list of tuners that will work with Windows Media Center? I have a HDHomerun OTA, Hauppauge HDPVR, and a TT3200S2 FTA card right now, and would need all those as well as a new 4 tuner cable tuner card to work if I am going to switch and invest in the Xbox360 as a extender.


----------



## jchambers2586 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is a super cheap cable card tuner tuner.

it is a duel tuner. real cheap. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116072


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Last time I went the HTPC route it was complicated, expensive, inconvenient and poor quality.


that was your fault.

if you can't build it yourself, you can purchase an HTPC already configured.

The benefit? All of my tv, movies, music, etc. . .etc. . . are available from a single box that works better than any provider's STB.

I have a PC in the office that feeds an xbox 360 at each TV running media center. The only time I have to touch the PC is when I want to add another movie to my collection. Other than that, i never have to do a thing with it.

As for getting dish network on the PC, you have two options: a capture card like the hauppauge colossus, or a genpix skywalker tuner and a card reader for your dish card. there's more to it than that, but it can be done.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I do have an HTPC and use it quite successfully with everything except satellite tv. I still maintain that's the complicated and expensive part. The capture card isn't bad, but you need a massive hard drive and serious processor to go with it. Add to that a wireless keyboard and mouse. Then you have to control a satellite box via IR and can only access 1 HD tuner per box, so you save nothing money wise by the time you get a second tuner. Stand-alone DVR is much cheaper and easier IMO.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

mdavej said:


> I do have an HTPC and use it quite successfully with everything except satellite tv. I still maintain that's the complicated and expensive part. The capture card isn't bad, but you need a massive hard drive and serious processor to go with it. Add to that a wireless keyboard and mouse. Then you have to control a satellite box via IR and can only access 1 HD tuner per box, so you save nothing money wise by the time you get a second tuner. Stand-alone DVR is much cheaper and easier IMO.


That's because you're using a htpc with a satellite box. The vast majority of people use them with ota/cable. That's what they really are designed for.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

The OP asked if this was a good solution with Dish, and I answered no. So we seem to be in agreement there.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

mdavej said:


> The OP asked if this was a good solution with Dish, and I answered no. So we seem to be in agreement there.


HA, the op did ask that! So you're right, I do agree with that.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

mdavej said:


> The capture card isn't bad, but you need a massive hard drive and serious processor to go with it.


I don't have a capture card (i use OTA + streaming), but the specs of the hauppauge hd-pvr say that is has a built-in encoder. The minimum specs for HD playback, according to them, is dual-core 2.0ghz (that's what i have now). You do need a big hard drive, but those are getting pretty cheap now!



mdavej said:


> Add to that a wireless keyboard and mouse. Then you have to control a satellite box via IR and can only access 1 HD tuner per box, so you save nothing money wise by the time you get a second tuner. Stand-alone DVR is much cheaper and easier IMO.


I agree; satellite in an HTPC is extremely expensive to get a multi-tuner setup. Not only are you paying $200 per tuner, but you have to pay a monthly fee for each satellite box if you want HD programming.


----------

